# Mapping Cars deployed in prep for V9?



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

I was at the service center yesterday and went for a ride with a tech to find the cuase of some wind noise. While driving we we're talking about V9 and he said they have deployed special mapping cars with additional equipment on them to get detailed maps of the roads to support on ramp to off ramp. He said they were recently around the SC mapping the interstate. On my way home from the appointment I saw a white Model S with California Manufacturer plates and some extra equipment attached to it. 

He also said he feels like V9 could be coming anyday now. They were told that any car not on 32.X should be updated when in for service as they want all cars on 32.X.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

The only thing that doesn't add up here is that if V9 is due out any day, and contains full support for on-ramp to off-ramp, I would have expected any special mapping to occur at least a month ago, not in process. 

If these more detailed maps are required for this functionality, I have a feeling that it may be awhile before we see the capability rolled out everywhere.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> The only thing that doesn't add up here is that if V9 is due out any day, and contains full support for on-ramp to off-ramp, I would have expected any special mapping to occur at least a month ago, not in process.
> 
> If these more detailed maps are required for this functionality, I have a feeling that it may be awhile before we see the capability rolled out everywhere.


Very good point . I didn't really think of that. What he said about the detailed maps does make sense as this is the way GM Super Cruise works but you are right... The timeline is a bit off.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ER1C8 said:


> Very good point . I didn't really think of that. What he said about the detailed maps does make sense as this is the way GM Super Cruise works but you are right... The timeline is a bit off.


Besides that, tesla uses the entire fleet of AP cars for their learning, not just depending on specific one-off cars (ie the google mapping cars)


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> If these more detailed maps are required for this functionality, I have a feeling that it may be awhile before we see the capability rolled out everywhere.


many people are starting to see a very large 5.6GB download to their cars.


----------

